# A fun way to start the day



## eots

what i like to do to start my day off is e mail information like this to homeland security the FBI and the CIA i have them on my faves list


Your First Name GUY


Your Middle Name

Your Last Name FAUX

Your Phone UNLIISTED

Your Email ENEMYOFTHESTATE@YAHOO.COM

your City NY   
Your State  PISSED OFF



Please describe your information:   



News
Title: FBI Files, Actions Conceal 17 Federal OKC Bombing Provocateurs

*TerrorismCoverup*


Copyright 2005 by Patrick B. Briley 

It has been reported piecemeal in the media over the past ten years that at least 17 men besides Terry Nichols and McVeigh&#8217;s neighbor, Michael Fortier, spoke to Timothy McVeigh about attacking a federal building before the OKC bombing. The reports show that all of these men had well established ties before the OKC bombing to one or more of the federal agencies, DEA, FBI, BATF, CIA, DOJ, and the US State Department. The 17 men include Roger Moore, Melvin Lattimore, James Rosencrans, Peter Ward, Tony Ward, Kevin McCarthy, Peter Langan, Sean Kenny, Ronald Greisacher (Laycock), Robert Jacques, Gary D. Hunt, Al Hussain Hussaini (Iraqi), Andreas Strassmeyer, Anas Siddiqy, Asad Siddiqy, Mohammed Chafti, Dave Holloway. 

An analysis of the FBI and DOJ conduct to suppress evidence and witnesses in the OKC bombing case reveals a consistent pattern of actions designed to hide from the public and the courts and Congress that these 17 men had provocateur and/or informant roles that contributed to the OKC bombing, roles that included encouragement, training, providing explosive materials and in some cases assisting McVeigh in OKC at the scene of the bombing. 

All of these men are known to have been seen by witnesses with McVeigh and are considered John Doe suspects by the public and witnesses. Yet the FBI and DOJ have insisted that McVeigh and Nichols had no help from John Doe participants and formally closed the OKC bombing case in early May 2005. OKC FBI senior case agent Jon Hersley has also insisted in his book &#8220;Simple Truths&#8221; and on the recent Fox News Special about the OKC bombing that McVeigh and Nichols had no help from John Doe suspects. 

But the definition of John Doe used by the FBI and DOJ in courts, and before Congress and in the public media does not include informants and provocateurs since they and their roles were known to and sanctioned by the FBI, DOJ, BATF, etc. Although the 17 men had at least some foreknowledge from McVeigh of his plans to attack a federal building, the Federal government has not prosecuted them even though Michael Fortier was persecuted for not warning the government in advance about the OKC bombing. 

Some notable examples of the actions taken by the FBI, DOJ and federal judges to conceal the roles of these 16 men are summarized below. 

&#183; Refusal to either run or reveal the results of running over 1000 fingerprints taken in locations where McVeigh was known to be with one or more of these provocateurs. The results of fingerprints that may have been run on McVeigh&#8217;s yellow Mercury have not been revealed anywhere. Yet McVeigh&#8217;s yellow Mercury was seen with three of the provocateurs, James Rosencrans, Melvin Lattimore, and Sean Kenny at the Travelers Aid in OKC near the Murrah building on April 18, 1995. 

Fingerprints taken from McVeigh&#8217;s room #25 at the Dreamland motel in Kansas have not been matched against FBI provocateurs at Elohim City including Peter and Tony Ward. The Ward brothers closely resemble a man sketched by FBI sketch artist Jean Boylin with the help of Jeff Davis who delivered food to the man in McVeigh&#8217;s Dreamland room a few days before the OKC bombing. 

The BATF dusted the EZ Mart convenience store in Newkirk OK for fingerprints after the FBI and BATF interviewed very reliable witnesses telling them of a visit by Terry Nichols with a second Ryder truck and two John Does on April 18, 1995. The witnesses also identified one of the ME John Does in the FBI John Doe #2 sketch (CIA protected and Iraqi provocateur Al Hussaini). 



&#183; Refusal to turn over all surveillance tapes and photos confiscated from public buildings and witnesses in downtown OKC on the day of the bombing, April 19, 1995. Federal trial judge Richard Matsch ordered that all the tapes be sealed and not be turned over to defense attorneys or the media. But it is known from court testimony and eyewitnesses that the tapes and photos do show John Does, men with McVeigh in OKC at the scene. Many of the tapes were confiscated by FBI agent John Hippard at locations where federal trial witnesses like Kerr McGee employee John Morris Kuper report seeing McVeigh with John Doe suspects being in front of fully operational (and loaded with film) surveillance cameras, such as the OKC public library, the southwestern Bell Telephone building, at the Regency Towers apartment and the Journal Record building. 

McVeigh was filmed along with several other John Doe suspects including Gary Hunt at a Total gas station a mile south of the Murrah building and the FBI confiscated the tape at the Total gas station according to witnesses Ron Williams and KTOK radio&#8217;s Jerry Bohnen. Former Assistant Deputy FBI Director Danny Coulson publicly admitted to me in front of witnesses at his book signing that Coulson had seen McVeigh on the FBI confiscated surveillance tape from the Total gas station. Photos of McVeigh and Middle Eastern John Does taken by witness Leah Moore were confiscated and never revealed in court or to the public. 

&#183; The FBI intentionally intimidated many John Doe witnesses in OKC not to talk to reporters or defense attorneys before, during and after the federal trials. And other John Doe witnesses were brow beaten and manipulated by FBI agents in an attempt by the FBI to make the witnesses either change their stories or discredit themselves. And almost all of the John Doe witnesses were not called to testify at the trials. The FBI and US prosecutors falsely and unfairly discredited the ones who did testify. Morris Kuper was falsely accused of not reporting his allegations to the FBI for months after the bombing only to have the prosecutors publicly admit they were wrong after the Federal trials. Dana Bradley and Germaine Johnston were falsely accused of being too traumatized to be credible even though their testimony was corroborated by other witnesses of seeing McVeigh with John Does at the scene and nearby. 

Witness Leah Moore who took photos of the Ryder truck and a brown truck with John Does in front of Murrah was told by the FBI not to talk to reporters after the FBI confiscated her photos. 

Witness Debbie Burdick was also threatened by FBI agent Odom from Denver twice, during and after the federal bombing trials, not to go to the press or to attorneys with her story. Burdick was asked by Odom to the effect, &#8220;You do not want to harm America by revealing your story, do you? 

Debbie Burdick went to the FBI and told them of seeing McVeigh and John Does in McVeigh&#8217;s yellow Mercury, a brown Chevy truck and a blue Cavalier parked in line north of the Murrah building. Burdick said the men were looking up at a helicopter over the Murrah building just moments before the Murrah building was bombed. 

As a result of Burdick&#8217;s information three Middle Eastern men, Anis and Asad Siddiqy and Mohammed Chafti in the blue cavalier also associated with the 1993 WTC bombing were arrested on the day of the OKC bombing and then later released by direct intervention of the FBI. 

Army recruiters Arlene Blanchard and Marilyn Travis were threatened with court martial by the FBI and Army CID within 72 hours after the bombing if they ever went to the press or defense attorneys about seeing McVeigh with John Does in the Murrah building. 

At the Travelers Aid witnesses were taken into separate rooms and brow beaten over several months in an effort to intimidate and try to make the witnesses change their identifications of FBI informants with McVeigh&#8217;s yellow Mercury, especially of Melvin Lattimore, Sean Kenny and James Rosencrans. Lattimore was also involved in the 1993 WTC bombing and roomed with 9-11 hijackers Moussaoui, AlHazmi and AlShehhi in Norman OK. 

The FBI tried to trick snack shop operator Danny Wilkerson into changing his story that Wilkerson saw McVeigh with a John Doe parked in front of the Regency Towers Apartments surveillance camera. The surveillance tape showing the activity seen by Wilkerson in front of the Regency Towers is still under seal by federal judge Matsch. 

&#183; Refusal to have the FBI sketch artist Jean Boylin do sketches of John Doe suspects seen with McVeigh by reliable witnesses in OKC. Boylin wrote in her book that FBI assistant Deputy Director Danny Coulson ordered Boylin not to make certain sketches because he said he did not want to help the defense. Boylin wrote that one sketch she wanted to make from an OKC witnesses would have matched a photo of a McVeigh Army associate Boylin saw at an FBI command center in Kansas. Boylin told the Kansas FBI center of the match but was ignored and told to forget about it. Boylin&#8217;s sketch of the man in room #25 of the Dreamland motel was not circulated by the FBI and was not made commonly available until Boylin&#8217;s book came out in 2001. 

The FBI avoided having sketches made with numerous OKC witnesses seeing John Does including those at the Travelers Aid, Jane Graham, Sean Hogan and at the Total gas station described above. Graham also saw McVeigh associate and BATF operative Gary Hunt and an accomplice in the stairwell in the Murrah building on the morning of the bombing. Sean Hogan and her husband made sketches of two middle eastern men seen casing the Murrah building from the Journal Record building but the FBI ignored the Hogan&#8217;s sketches and had no sketches made with the Hogans by the FBI sketch artist. 

The FBI intentionally did not have sketches made with witnesses who had seen McVeigh with John Does in the Murrah building including Jane Graham, Army recruiters Arlene Blanchard and Marilyn Travis, and two Goodwill Industries janitors interviewed by the FBI. 

&#183; The FBI did not write up formal FBI 302 interview reports concerning key and very reliable witnesses the FBI did interview and who had seen John Does at the Travelers Aid in OK and at Newkirk OK. The FBI and US prosecutors never made their notes on these interviews available to the courts or the defense attorneys. In the case of the Travelers Aid, at least 6 different FBI agents interviewed the witnesses for over 9 months, took few notes and either never produced 302 interview reports or never made the reports available to the courts or defense attorneys. 

No FBI 302 reports were given to the courts or to the defense of the sightings of McVeigh with John Does in the Murrah building by Jane Graham, the army recruiters Arlene Blanchard and Marilyn Travis, or by two Goodwill Industries janitors interviewed and shown sketches by the FBI. The FBI withheld from the defense, the courts and the public, the FBI interview with witness Darlene Watson who saw (and spoke with) McVeigh in the Murrah parking garage with the CIA protected and Iraqi provocateur Al Hussaini. The assistant prosecutor Vicki Bohemma withheld her interview with HUD employee, Ruth Schwab, who saw suspicious men with blueprints working on columns in the Murrah parking garage the week of the bombing. Jane Graham had also witnessed suspicious men with blue prints working on columns in the Murrah parking garage within a few days of Ruth Schwab sighting. 

&#183; The FBI intentionally withheld FBI interview reports and lead sheets from the courts key and very reliable witnesses the FBI did interview and who had seen John Does with McVeigh. 

At the appeals hearing for Terry Nichols, defense attorney Michael Tigar complained to federal judge Richard Matsch about hard evidence Tigar presented showing that the FBI had intentionally not written 302 reports, had hidden and withheld many 302 reports they did write, and withheld thousands of lead sheets from the courts and defense attorneys. Matsch did nothing about the Tigar evidence and did not sanction or reprimand the US prosecutors or FBI agents involved in the corruption. Two of the men identified in the FBI responsible for this practice were FBI agents Mark White and James Carlisle. Carlisle had done over 1000 interviews in the OKC bombing case including FBI 302 reports with two OKC deputy sheriffs who were told by OK Congressman Ernest Istook that the FBI had been specifically forewarned warned of a terror attack on the Murrah building by April 9, 1995. 

In 2001 the FBI and DOJ claimed that they has misplaced thousands of documents relevant to the OKC bombing case and the revelation prompted a delay in McVeigh&#8217;s execution. They also claimed that they had improperly destroyed many other documents relevant to the OKC bombing case. Some of these supposedly misplaced documents included FBI 302 reports concerning the arrest and then release of the three men seen by Debbie Burdick with McVeigh, the Siddiqys and Chafti, who had been involved as provocateurs for the FBI in the 1993 WTC bombing. 

&#183; On May 9, 2005 Salt Lake City federal Judge Dale Kimbal ordered the FBI to turn over to him by June 15, 2005 all documents, without deletions or redactions, it has about possible links between the 1995 Oklahoma City bombing and a gang of white supremacist bank robbers. On May 25, 2005 the FBI admitted to judge Kimbal it had found 340 new documents in the OKC bombing case despite years of denials of their existence. But citing national security grounds, the FBI asked the judge to not order the release of FBI documents showing FBI involvement in the OKC bombing via Elohim City in Eastern OK. 

The FBI (and DOJ) did not meet the judge&#8217;s June 15, 2005 deadline but not before telling judge Kimbal in advance of the deadline that the FBI would refuse to release the documents, declaring that doing so would harm the FBI, national security, and the FBI&#8217;s informants and confidential witnesses in the OKC bombing and Midwest bank robbery cases. 

On June 20, 2005 Salt Lake City attorney Jesse Trentadue filed a contempt of court motion against the FBI with federal judge Dale Kimbal for the FBI&#8217;s refusal to comply with Kimbal&#8217;s order to provide the court and Trentadue by June 15, 2005 all requested FBI documents pertaining to the OKC bombing and the MidWest bank robberies in the 1990s. 

Attorney Jesse Trentadue has proven prove to judge Kimbal that the FBI is continuing to lie to the judge and is still withholding key OKC bombing documents and other documents relating to the murder of his brother Kenneth Trentadue. 

Trentadue has specifically requested FBI documents on the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) and its director Morris Dees as well as MidWest Bank robber and FBI informant Sean Kenny. Trentadue&#8217;s motion details evidence showing that the FBI relied on SPLC&#8217;s informant Andreas Strassmeir and the US Army&#8217;s member, Sean Kenny, for advance knowledge of the OKC bombing. Strassmeir is a German National alleged to have provided military and explosives training to McVeigh. Kenny is alleged to have told the FBI of MidWest bank robbery money funneled to McVeigh for the OKC bombing. 

Trentadue provided evidence in his motion to judge Kimbal showing that the FBI attempts to shield Strassmeir and Kenny as confidential informants or witnesses are legally invalid and groundless since the FBI did not provide them legitimate statutory protections. Further, Sean Kenny had waived any possible claim of protection by his public testimony in the trial of bank robber Peter Langan 

While in prison Timothy McVeigh disclosed to an inmate McVeigh&#8217;s ties to Kenny and the Aryan Republican Army (ARA), a group of right-wing bank robbers operating out of Cincinnati. Kenny was an active FBI informant while Kenny also served as a member of the Army which Kenny joined on February 3, 1995. 

McVeigh funded the OKC bombing with monies stolen from Midwest bank robberies that were directly aided by an FBI informant and operative, a member of the white supremacist Midwest Bank robbers, and another individual who operated out of the FBI controlled Elohim City operation. BATF agent Angela Findley Graham had two of the Midwest bank robbers, Peter Langan and Kevin McCarthy, secretly filmed (by Carol Howe) at the FBI infiltrated Elohim City painting grenades with FBI/SPLC provocateur Andreas Strassmeyer. Langan was taken out of prison in Carnesville Georgia by the FBI and Secret Service in 1994 to do undercover terrorism surveillance work for the FBI. 

Strassmeir avoided apprehension by the INS and left the US even though Louis Freeh knew that Strassmeir was residing with Kirk Lyons in North Carolina after the OKC bombing. There is evidence to suggest that OKC FBI agent John Hippard helped Strassmeir escape overseas and avoid the INS after Louis Freeh&#8217;s memo on Strassmeir was sent to the OKC FBI field office. The FBI also knew that McVeigh called both Kirk Lyons and Dave Halloway at the same time at the CAUSE Foundation in North Carolina a day before the OKC bombing to discuss McVeighs plans. Halloway served in US Special Forces and worked for the FBI at the Montana Freeman standoff in 1997. 

The FBI&#8217;s use of Kenny was illegal since Kenny was a member of the Army at the same time he worked on FBI domestic cases inside the US. FBI agent Don Woods of Cincinnati is still protecting Kenny. 

The FBI&#8217;s use of a German National, Strassmeir, for domestic FBI operations is also illegal. FBI Director Louis can be held civilly liable for damages by OKC bombing victims for the illegal use of Strassmeir and Shawn Kenny. Don Woods can be held civilly liable for the illegal use of Shawn Kenny. Other FBI agents and officials including but not limited to FBI OKC SAC Bob Ricks, Senior FBI Case agent Jon Hersely, FBI agents Floyd Zimms, Odom, and James Carlisle, FBI OKC Bomb Task Force Inspector Danny Defenbaugh and Assistant Deputy Director Danny Coulson can also be held legally accountable for their roles in the OKC bombing IF evidence is produced that they intentionally violated laws and caused damages to bombing victims, witnesses and investigators. 

&#183; Although the FBI knew from credible witnesses the identities of some of the John Does who helped McVeigh, the FBI avoided interrogating or questioning these John Does about their roles with McVeigh including but not limited to the Iraqi Al Hussain Hussaini, Melvin Lattimore, Dave Halloway, and Ronald Greisacker. 

McVeigh also called three FBI provocateurs just days before the OKC bombing to tell them of McVeigh&#8217;s plans. McVeigh called German national Andreas Strassmeyer at the FBI monitored white supremacist compound Elohinm City in far Eastern OK shortly before the bombing. Dave Halloway and Ronald Greisacker are the other FBI provocateurs McVeigh called a few days before the bombing to notify them of McVeigh&#8217;s intentions. McVeigh called Halloway in North Carolina and Greisacker in St Mary&#8217;s Kansas. Halloway was in US Special Forces and helped Strassmeyer escape the INS and leave the US. Greisacker was seen in Kansas with McVeigh and Strassmeyer and fits the description of one of the men seen loading the OKC truck bomb ingredients at Geary Lake in Kansas. 

After the OKC bombing Ronald Greisacker set up the Freeman in Montana on bank fraud for FBI siege, arrest and conviction while David Halloway arrived on scene to negotiate the end of the Montana Freeman standoff for the FBI in 1997. 

The Iraqi Al Hussaini was seen by numerous witnesses in OKC who told the FBI that they had seen Hussaini with McVeigh before and on the morning of the OKC bombing. Hussaini was brought to OKC by CIA director James Woolsey and President HW Bush after the first Gulf War. Eventually Hussaini became a baggage handler at Boston&#8217;s Logan airport up until the 9-11 attack at which time he is said to have disappeared. 

Yet during this entire time, from April 1995 until 2001, the FBI never interviewed Hussaini, even when the FBI and OK state authorities were notified of Hussaini&#8217;s presence in 1998 at a deposition in OKC. Hussaini was deposed in his lawsuit against KFORTV over the station&#8217;s investigation of Hussaini. Hussaini&#8217;s lawsuit was eventually thrown out and Federal judge Tim Leonard ruled that the KFORTV evidence of Hussaini&#8217;s involvement in the OKC bombing was valid. If Hussaini was not formally considered by the FBI or CIA as an informant or provocateur, he might as will have been because Hussaini helped McVeigh and was given preferential and protective treatment by the FBI and CIA after the bombing. 

&#183; US Prosecutors, the DOJ, the FBI and federal judge Richard Matsch have intentionally concealed the role of gun dealer Roger Moore in the OKC bombing. Less than a year after the Nichols Federal trial, Roger Moore recanted his entire testimony in a letter to federal prosecutors but nothing was ever done to Moore by Matsch for Moore&#8217;s perjury even though Nichols defense attorney Michael Tigar complained bitterly to Matsch about it in Nichols appeals hearing in July 1999. 

FBI documents obtained by Salt Lake City attorney Jesse Trentadue reveal that the OKC bombing was funded by a series of Midwest bank robberies by FBI informants rather than by the robbery of guns from Roger Moore at his home in Arkansas. The FBI and DOJ had falsely alleged (perjury) that the sale of guns allegedly stolen from Moore was used to finance the OKC bombing. This assertion has been known to be false for years because FBI provocateur/informant and meth dealer James Rosencrans pawned the stolen guns in Arizona. 

But the concealment of Moore&#8217;s role did not just start with the mishandling of Moore&#8217;s recantation by the DOJ and Matsch. McVeigh wrote a scathing letter that reached judge Matsch concerning McVeigh&#8217;s complaints about his defense attorneys, including Stephen Jones and Robert Nigh, for the defense attorneys&#8217; refusal to go after Roger Moore in the McVeigh trial even though asked to by McVeigh and when told detail about Moore&#8217;s role by McVeigh. 

Yet Jones writes on page 259 of his book &#8220;Others Unknown&#8221; that Jones did not go after Moore because Jones claimed he and his investigators did not find evidence of Moore&#8217;s involvement in the OKC bombing. 

But according to a very recently released Dec. 27, 1995 defense memo prepared for attorneys Stephen Jones and Rob Nigh, McVeigh told a Jones&#8217; investigator that Moore sold McVeigh explosives on several occasions: 

"Mr. McVeigh stated that during the months of August-September 1994, Moore sold him nine Kinestiks at $10 each. Mr. McVeigh stated that Moore had cases of explosive Kinestiks, but that he didn't sell them to just anybody," the Jones investigator report states. Jones&#8217; investigator reportedly had urged McVeigh to tell the defense about Moore because the prosecution was going to use Moore as an effective witness against McVeigh. 

Once McVeigh did reveal the evidence to Jones investigators BEFORE the McVeigh trial, the question remains as to why Jones did not go after Roger Moore during the trial as McVeigh had asked and later complained about in his letter to the defense team and federal judge Matsch. 

Nitromethane is also the ingredient of the binary explosive, Kinestiks that McVeigh told the Jones&#8217; investigator that Moore had sold to McVeigh for the Murrah bombing. Kinestik explosives also were recently found in Nichols&#8217; house in Kansas ten years after the OKC bombing. Nichols publicly has said earlier in May 2005 that Moore sold the Kinestiks to McVeigh for the OKC bombing. The FBI has yet to release findings on whether or not Moore&#8217;s fingerprints were on the Kinestik materials confiscated by the FBI in Nichol's house. 

Nitromethane was an ingredient the FBI says was used in the Ryder truck bomb transported by McVeigh. Moore built high-speed boats powered by nitromethane for the CIA and HW Bush confidant Don Aronaw at the time Moore met McVeigh in Florida. HW Bush is reported to have purchased one of Moore&#8217;s nitromethane powered boats. Arkansas Democrat reporter Rodney Bowers wrote that Moore used 16 different social security numbers and 8 different IDS. Bowers also testified at the Nichols&#8217; federal trial that Moore had once claimed the FBI had blown Moore&#8217;s cover. 

There was also exculpatory evidence available that the defense did not use but showing that Roger Moore was also arrested by the OK state highway patrol in OK for firing a tracer round into a vehicle during road rage and for fighting two troopers while resisting arrest. 

McVeigh&#8217;s defense attorneys also clearly learned for certain of Moore&#8217;s role after the Nichols trial where letters written by Moore to McVeigh were presented that showed Moore to be encouraging McVeigh to attack the New World Order. Roger Moore frequently used the alias Robert or Bob Miller in his letters to McVeigh. But Bob Miller&#8217;s name was also on the drivers license found in the Shawnee Mission locker of Midwest bank robber and FBI provocateur and informant Peter Langan. 

Furthermore the Nichols appeals hearing in July 1999 brought to the attention of McVeigh&#8217;s attorneys the recantation letter by Moore to the prosecutors. Yet nothing was done to go after Moore by McVeigh defense attorneys, Matsch or the prosecution during the McVeigh trial appeals ongoing right up until 2001. 

Moore met and recruited McVeigh in Florida in 1993 while Moore worked with the FBI, CIA and Israeli intelligence that were also monitoring the Islamic Jihad terrorist cells and mosques of professor Sammy AlArian, Jose Padilla (alleged radiation bomber) and Ramadan Sallah at WISE (World Islamic Studies) and the University of Southern Florida for over thirteen years. FBI agent Kerry Myers testified at the McVeigh trial but Myers was also involved in the 13-year operation concerning WISE with Israeli Intelligence and the FBI and CIA in Florida. There was a raid in OKC at a mosque on March 13, 1995 looking for members of WISE connected to the threat the FBI and OK Congressman Ernest Istook received of an attack on the Murrah building in April 1995. 

&#183; The other man involved in the Florida operation with Israeli intelligence and the FBI was William Northrup, who worked for US intelligence and Israeli intelligence at the same time with the full knowledge of both the US and Israeli governments. Northrup came to OKC on April 16, 1995 from the Florida operation to warn the FBI in OKC on April 17, 1995 of a bomb attack on the OKC federal complex sometime set for the same week. Northrup has been a 35 year friend of the US Pentagon terror advisor at the time of the OKC bombing, Jesse Clear, who like Northrup, has had ties directly to US and Israeli intelligence for 4 decades. 

Northrup has been a confidant of KFORTV reporter Jayna Davis since before the OKC bombing. KFORTV had at one point hired Northrup and Clear as consultants under contract to investigate the OKC bombing But for at least 5 years Davis strongly and repeatedly asserted that Northrup&#8217;s account of warning the FBI in OKC on April 17, 1995 was not. Yet after Northrup admitted his account personally to Clear, Davis then admitted she had known and believed much of Northup&#8217;s account all along. 

&#183; Attorney General Ashcroft ordered OKC FBI agent Dan Vogel not to testify or make public statements about what the FBI did with evidence concerning ME terrorist involvement provided to the FBI by Jayna Davis in 1999. 

&#183; Citing national security grounds, a three judge panel of the tenth circuit court of appeals in Denver refused to order the US government to turn over evidence of US foreknowledge of a ME terror connection to the OKC bombing. The evidence was summarized in a Writ of Mandamus filed by McVeigh defense attorney, Stephen Jones in March 1996. 

&#183; It is troubling that the man who brought McVeigh&#8217;s Iraqi helper to OKC is former CIA director Woolsey, the same man who vetted Jayna Davis&#8217; book on the OKC bombing, &#8220;The Third Terrorist&#8221;. It is even more troubling when one considers that fact that the 13 year Florida monitoring of professor Sammy AlArian&#8217;s terrorists and the recruitment operation with Roger Moore, McVeigh, William Northrup, the FBI and Israeli intelligence was known to the CIA and therefore should have been known to the CIA director at the time, James Woolsey. 

&#183; It is troubling that CA Congressman Dana Rohrabacher may use his subcommittee on investigations for international relations to cover up and manipulate the complete details of the OKC bombing. James Woolsey has been asked to testify about the OKC bombing before Rohrabacher&#8217;s subcommittee. Chicago attorney David Schippers has been designated to interview confidential witnesses in the OKC bombing case by Rohrabacher according to a Jayna Davis press release. Schippers is a Woolsey confidant and the attorney for Jayna Davis and OKC FBI agent Dan Vogel. 

Respected Republican leader and journalist Kenneth Timmerman reported in his January 2004 article &#8220;Dana Rohrabacher's Troubling Friends&#8221; that Rohrabacher has ties to radical Muslims connected to terrorism. Timmerman has written several articles and a book warning of Rohrabachers, GW Bush's and Carl Rove's strong connections via Grover Norquist to terrorist individuals and organizations including but not limited to CAIR, the American Muslim Council, and AlQaeda backers like Khalid Mahfouz, professor Sammi AlArian, and Mr. Alamoudi 

Although Timmerman writes of Rohrabacher's blind spot when it comes to Muslim backed terrorist groups, it is potentially much worse than that. Anything that Rohrabacher would learn from investigators about ME terrorist and FBI collusion with ME terrorists in the OKC bombing could be minimized by Rohrabacher to limit damage to himself and to his colleagues-those Republican Congressman and Senators (during the Clinton administration) who had oversight responsibility over the FBI and CIA, had foreknowledge of ME connections to OKC, and covered up the OKC bombing operation. 

&#183; The public should be gravely concerned that officials in the US government used provocateurs in the OKC bombing, failed to warn the public, failed to stop the bombing, and have taken illegal measures to continue covering up these failures and the use of provocateurs. 


AND LINKS LIKE THIS !!!
 Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 ...This website provides responsible criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report by senior military, intelligence and government officials.
patriotsquestion911.com/ - 423k  



frontline: the man who knew | PBSFBI Special Agent John O'Neill was the FBI's leading expert on Al Qaeda. But to people at FBI headquarters he was too much of a maverick and they stopped ...
www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/knew/ - 16k  


9-11 Research: Missing TrillionsThe Comptroller of the Pentagon at the time of the attack was Dov Zakheim, ... Military waste under fire: $1 trillion missing, San Francisco Chronicle, ...
911research.wtc7.net/sept11/trillions.html - 21k - 

GOOD TIMES !


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Ya know, the medical profession REALLY can help ya with that delusional paranoia of yours. There are medications and procedures that can help you learn to cope even through such an advanced case of Delusions. 

I suggest you seek help quickly though, the medication thing can be hit and miss , it may take a couple years to find the ones that work best with your condition. In the meantime seeing a Therapist and a Doctor can help by grounding you in the real world and exposing your delusions in a way that may help you cope with them in a more productive manner.


----------



## eots

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya know, the medical profession REALLY can help ya with that delusional paranoia of yours. There are medications and procedures that can help you learn to cope even through such an advanced case of Delusions.
> 
> I suggest you seek help quickly though, the medication thing can be hit and miss , it may take a couple years to find the ones that work best with your condition. In the meantime seeing a Therapist and a Doctor can help by grounding you in the real world and exposing your delusions in a way that may help you cope with them in a more productive manner.



ya i bet you know a LOT about therapist and medications
AND SINCE YOU BRING UP DELUSIONAL PARANOIA

here's a little something from the real world

MKULTRA

Mind Control: America's Secret War 
MKULTRA CIA Mind Control 
8 min - 14-Jul-06 - No ratings yet    (82 ratings) 
MKULTRA CIA Mind Control...Mind Control 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iptbB1rZ-6I[/ame] 
 Watch video here


----------



## eots

DoD
FRAUD, WASTE & ABUSE COMPLAINTS 
ON-LINE COMPLAINT FORM


Authority:  (a) Inspector General Act of 1978, as amended  
  (b) DoD Directive 5106.01, "Inspector General of the Department of Defense", April 13, 2006. 
  (c) Department of Defense Directive 7050.1, Defense Hotline Program, January 4, 1999 
  (d) Department of Defense Instruction 7050.7, Defense Hotline Procedures, December 14, 1998 
  (e) Department of Defense Directive 7050.6, Military Whistleblower Protection, June 23, 2000 
  (f) Department of Defense Directive 1401.3, Reprisal Protection for Nonappropriated Fund Instrumentality Employees/Applicants, October 16, 2001 




Prior to submitting your complaint to the Defense Hotline, we recommend you review the information located on the Defense Hotline Web pages at: www.dodig.mil/hotline (click-on) ABOUT THE HOTLINE and QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS. By using the enclosed on-line complaint form, you acknowledge that your privacy is not guaranteed because your complaint has not been encrypted. If you are not comfortable submitting your complaint via e-mail, you may mail your complaint to us at Defense Hotline, Pentagon, Washington, DC 20301-1900, or fax it to us at (703) 604-8567 (DSN: 664-8567). DoD civilian appropriated fund employees may also report their concerns to The Office of Special Counsel at http://www.osc.gov (click-on) FILE COMPLAINTS ONLINE. This on-line form is provided in accordance with the authority listed above.

Before forwarding your complaint, please read and acknowledge the certification below: 

 I certify that all of the statements made in this complaint (including continuation pages and addendums) are true, complete, and correct, to the best of my knowledge. I understand that a false statement or concealment of a material fact is a criminal offense (18 U.S.C. Section 1001). 
Part I  
Anonymity:  Yes   
Confidentiality:  Yes   
Interviewed:    No 

1. Complaintant's Name:  Last Name: FAWKES  
First Name: GUY  
Middle Initial: G  
2. Status 
 Current DoD Civilian Position title  Series  and grade   Former DoD Civilian Position title  Series  and grade     
 Contractor Employee 
  Military 
 Active Duty  National Guard  Reserves 
 Other (Please specify below):
  CONCERNED TAX PAYER
3. Contact Information:  
Home or Mailing Address: 
 Street 1:   
Street 2:   
City:   
State: UPSET  
Zip Code:   
Home Telephone: (322)   
Office Telephone: (666)   
Mobile Telephone: (Area Code & number)   
E-Mail Address: ENEMYOFTHESTATE@YAHOO.COM 
:   

PART 2: DETAILS OF YOUR ALLEGATION 
Missing Trillions 
Rumsfeld Buries Admission of Missing 2+ Trillion Dollars in 9/10/01 Press Conference 
On September 10, 2001, Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld held a press conference to disclose that over $2,000,000,000,000 in Pentagon funds could not be accounted for. Rumsfeld stated: "According to some estimates we cannot track $2.3 trillion in transactions." According to a report by the Inspector General, the Pentagon cannot account for 25 percent of what it spends. 1   2   

Such a disclosure normally might have sparked a huge scandal. However, the commencement of the attack on New York City and Washington in the morning would assure that the story remained buried. To the trillions already missing from the coffers, an obedient Congress terrorized by anthrax attacks would add billions more in appropriations to fight the "War on Terror." 

The Comptroller of the Pentagon at the time of the attack was Dov Zakheim, who was appointed in May of 2001. Before becoming the Pentagon's money-manager, he was an executive at System Planning Corporation, a defense contractor specializing in electronic warfare technologies including remote-controlled aircraft systems. 3   4   Zakheim is a member of the Project for a New American Century and participated in the creation of its 2000 position paper Rebuilding America's Defenses which called for "a New Pearl Harbor." 5   

Estimates of the sums of money missing vary wildly. A 2003 report put the amount missing at "more than a trillion dollars." 6  


POTENTIAL WITNESSES

 President George W. Bush's .Rumsfeld . Dov Zakheim,



2. Please identify the organizational unit of the agency or command involved (include address if known: SKULL AND BONES

, please attach any documents that support your complaint


 YouTube - Rumsfeld 2.3 Trillion Dollars missing Pentagon ...
Donald Rumsfeld says 2.3 Trillion Dollars missing at Pentagon ...
2 min 52 sec - 
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kpWqdPMjmo[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Conley

I'm sure Homeland Security's cadre of unpaid interns will appreciate the humorous start to their day.


----------



## Scenic Point

*However, you might want to take note of the fact that everyone else views it simply as bizarre and you as scary. *


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Actually I DO know a lot on the subject. You would be wise to listen and seek help before it gets worse.


----------



## eots

Scenic Point said:


> *However, you might want to take note of the fact that everyone else views it simply as bizarre and you as scary. *



why because its all true and reality scares you , its ok the sgt has some pills for you that will make forget all about it.. p.s so for how long have you felt you where the voice of everyone ?


----------



## eots

RetiredGySgt said:


> Actually I DO know a lot on the subject. You would be wise to listen and seek help before it gets worse.



so  you know about meds thats nice , do you happen to know anything  about the missing trillions ? you would be wise to listen and seek help before it gets worse


----------



## Alpha1

There may be help.....

When Zacharia Goodman recently sought out the help of a therapist, it was no mystery as to what was ailing him. The 27-year-old copy editor was so consumed by his belief that President George W. Bush stole the 2004 election that he was having trouble sleeping, completing rudimentary tasks at work, and carrying on conversations about topics not related to politics.

The therapist he consulted wrote Goodman a prescription for the social anxiety drug Paxil and encouraged him to spend less time reading left-wing Web logs and listening to Air America.

This particular story has a happy ending; Goodman admits that he's already far less irritating to be around than he was just a few weeks ago. But countless paranoids just like him may be going untreated, say mental health professionals. The reason: the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders or DSM presently excludes political paranoia from its 933 pages of symptoms, diagnoses and treatment recommendations.


----------



## eots

how sad i guess you get the government you deserve, missing trillions, election fraud ...its just paranoia...its funny.. we like losing trillions in tax dollars and rigged elections ..unless of course your crazy and start to display symptoms of outrage and concern

During times of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act. 
George Orwell


----------



## eots

Contact CIA
Online E-mail Form:

We read every e-mail we receive but with limited staff and resources, we simply cannot respond to all who write us. 

If you have information which you believe might be of interest to the CIA in pursuit of the CIA's foreign intelligence mission, you may use the form below. We will carefully protect all information you provide, including your identity. The CIA, as a foreign intelligence agency, does not engage in U.S. domestic law enforcement.Your e-mail address (required if you want a reply):


Your  e-mail address enemyofthestate@yahoo.com


Your name guy fawkes


Your phone number 666 007



Mobile/Cell Phone Number (optional):


Your message: perhapes you should look into this and get back to me




They don't talk about it on TV anymore, but someone tried to make money with unusual stock trades right before the terrorist attacks of September 11.  Who knew to bet that United Airlines would lose money?  


Suppressed Details of Criminal Insider Trading Lead Directly into the CIAs Highest Ranks  
CIA Executive Director Buzzy Krongard managed firm that handled PUT options on United Airline Stock  
by Michael C. Ruppert   

FTW - October 9, 2001  Although uniformly ignored by the mainstream U.S. media, there is abundant and clear evidence that a number of transactions in financial markets indicated specific (criminal) foreknowledge of the September 11 attacks on the World Trade Center and the Pentagon. In the case of at least one of these trades -- which has left a $2.5 million prize unclaimed -- the firm used to place the put options on United Airlines stock was, until 1998, managed by the man who is now in the number three Executive Director position at the Central Intelligence Agency.    

Until 1997 A.B. Buzzy Krongard had been Chairman of the investment bank A.B. Brown. A.B. Brown was acquired by Bankers Trust in 1997. Krongard then became, as part of the merger, Vice Chairman of Bankers Trust-AB Brown, one of 20 major U.S. banks named by Senator Carl Levin this year as being connected to money laundering. Krongards last position at Bankers Trust (BT) was to oversee private client relations. In this capacity he had direct hands-on relations with some of the wealthiest people in the world in a kind of specialized banking operation that has been identified by the U.S. Senate and other investigators as being closely connected to the laundering of drug money.   

Krongard joined the CIA in 1998 as counsel to CIA Director George Tenet. He was promoted to CIA Executive Director by President Bush in March of this year. BT was acquired by Deutsche Bank in 1999. The combined firm is the single largest bank in Europe.  And, as we shall see, Deutsche Bank played several key roles in events connected to the September 11 attacks.


----------

